# Como equalizar un sonido.



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 5, 2010)

Muy buenas tardes a todos.

mi cuento es el siguiente:

tengo un sistema de audio instalado en mi vehiculo, le tengo un radio marca eonon, este no maneja sistema de ecualizacion integrado osea que el sonido no es de muy buena calidad.  compre un equalizador de 5 bandas para mejorar el sonido pero noto que no mejora mucho, lo probe con otro radio pionner de una referencia muy baja y sono mucho mejor.

Pregunta: El radio influye en la calidad de señal que le llega al equalizador? en teoria no deberia influir pero me gustaria saber si la calidad del radio influye?

muchas gracias por su colaboracion.

Jose Bladimir Navarro.


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hombre no es lo mismo la calidad de una radio eonon, que  por lo que veo se dedica mas a pantallas, que una pionner o una sony.


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 6, 2010)

cansi22 dijo:


> Hombre no es lo mismo la calidad de una radio eonon, que por lo que veo se dedica mas a pantallas, que una pionner o una sony.


 
Osea que si influye la marca del radio???


----------



## Hernan Roberth (Oct 11, 2010)

hola, depende mucho del previo que el auto radio tenga a su salida, tendría que saber también que tipo de amplificador estas usando ya que hay alguno que tienen una entrada muy dura, es decir que necesitan un buen previo para sonar bien, que marca de equalizador compraste y que amplificador tienes?


----------



## Jose Bladimir Navarro (Oct 20, 2010)

Hernan Roberth dijo:


> hola, depende mucho del previo que el auto radio tenga a su salida, tendría que saber también que tipo de amplificador estas usando ya que hay alguno que tienen una entrada muy dura, es decir que necesitan un buen previo para sonar bien, que marca de equalizador compraste y que amplificador tienes?


 
Pues amigo, le tengo tres amplificadores al carro, uno de una marca muy regular, uno powerbass ASA 600.4 este se utiliza para medios y otro powerbass XA 1500-1D que lo utilizo para los bajos, el ecualizador es marca soundstream de cinco bandas.

muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.


----------

